# Advice needed. Accident in Spain.



## redkite93

Father in law has been sandwiched between two lorries in northern Spain. Thankfully no injuries.... But vehicle not drive able or even fixable according to the local garage. In a local hotel waiting for insurance company to do there thing.
So I'm asking for any advice or information that they might need apart from the ones that immediately spring to mind, ie keep all receipts.


----------



## hogan

I would advise that any paperwork that you have or need to hand over is to get at least 2 copies.


----------



## inkey-2008

I would advise him to find a storage place to put all the bits and bobs in, the van will be unlocked and be handy for any toe rag to help themselves.

And find a one way van hire to bring it home.

If the van is a right off I doubt they will bring it home, my friends was left in southern France after it was written off, he then had to return with another van to get all the personal bits back home.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Also make sure that he takes a note, at the time, of who says what to whom, dated and timed and with the name of person who said it. It is useful, if you have any comeback with the insurance company or anyone else, to be able to quote back exactly what was said and who said it. With the insurance company it might be useful, at the end of any conversation, to give them a summary of what you think was agreed and ask them to confirm that this was so.

G


----------



## SilverFox13

We had an incident near Taragona a few years ago and had the van towed to the nearest Hymer dealer, which, although being super helpful we thought later that we should have got the van to the nearest campsite and weatherproofed it there and give ourselves some time. The insurer (Saga) seemed unsure of whether to repatriate it or get it repaired in Spain. 
The van ended up being repatriated to the UK which turned out to be disasterous. Some advice here .. it was looted and damaged so badly on its route home that it was a total write off when it arrived in the UK. 
We did eventually get paid out but wish we had emptied the van prior to transit. 
Send them my best wishes.


----------



## raynipper

Take pictures of every conceivable thing.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Like Ray, take pictures not only of where it happened but of everything inside the vehicle and also of any people that you deal with, including date and time if possible (although if digital that information is on the exfil data automatically.).

Ask the insurance company to accept all liability and to allow you to return home, but do take all documents with you and as many of your personal possessions as you can - arrange for the one-way hore of a van rather than a car from e.g Hertz or Avis so that you can transport as much as possible.

Sad to hear of the incident, I hope it gets sorted soon....

Dave


----------



## javea

Probably a bit late now, but did he get the other parties to fill in the European Accident Form so that liability is clear. If he did make sure that he keeps copies before sending them off to his insurer.

Does he have ADAC cover as they will assist with getting him back to the UK together with his possessions.

Mike


----------



## thieawin

Assuming he has insurance cover for repatriation of himself and contents if vehicle is written off.

1. Find somewhere secure to store contents. There are secure "trastero" places
2. Empty the van and move contents to secure storage. Hire a van if necessary. Use that as secure storage for a day or two.
3. Photograph everything

From my fathers experience some years ago unless the insurers are willing to pay one way van hire for contents to be brought home it will be cheaper to return to UK and then drive over with a transit, trailer or smaller van, collect and return


----------



## TheNomad

Many smartphones now have a memo function where you can actually record a face to face conversation. May bs useful to record anything that anyone says to him about the accident as audio files using that facility. I also have a free app i have downloaded to my phone that records both sides of all my phone callsmade and received and keeps the last 10 of them (unless or until I save any of them to an archive folder). VERY USEFUL!


----------



## redkite93

Thanks for replies. Will advise him with relevant suggestions.


----------



## rosalan

Although it may sound obvious, including photographing everything, walk around the outside of the van recording or writing down any additional equipment that may be there whether damaged or not. Solar panels that are not removable and ancillary equipment, Gaslow (if fitted) All or as much of the contents of any external lockers and bike-racks etc. Some of these items may 'walk' before the claim is concluded. The same also goes for internal equipment and treasures.
The insurance company may provide boxes or you could obtain boxes to store as many items as you can.
Receipts can bring back full value but without receipts you may only obtain a percentage of their worth.
All the very best!

Alan


----------



## redkite93

Just a quick update for all those that advised etc.
They hired a vehicle and emptied what they could out and returned to portugal ( where they live over winter). They relaxed for a few days, put everything in storage then flew back to the uk. They have got sorted with a car/ caravan and have gradually got a few bits together.
They still haven't got anything from the insurance company and are having to constantly chase everything up. 
Hopefully something will get sorted soon as the assessor has said the vehicle is to be written off.
Many thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## cabby

Thank you for up dating us.

cabby


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, you might like to name the insurance company so that others can be aware of their slowness in sorting things out....

Dave


----------



## redkite93

Hi again, just to update you all with the good news.... the cheque finally arrived 10 days ago for an agreeable amount to father in law. 
he drove back to portugal without a hiccup and he is currently enjoying the cycling and sun.
All is well.....
But it did take 25 weeks to pay out. im not sure naming his insurance company would be helpful as surely the claim was on the spanish lorry drivers insurance? correct me if im wrong..


----------



## cabby

Assuming that his own insurance was a UK company, then no, 25 weeks(6 months) is totally unacceptable.Even if the claim is against a Spanish insurance co.
Mañana springs to mind. :roll: :roll: 

cabby.


----------



## Pat-H

If you have full comp insurance then you would expect to get paid out in a reasonable time.
They would need to decide if the van is a write off (pictures taken at the time would probably be enough to show that)
The rest is down to the insurance company.
Even if you are at fault they still pay. It's just the recording of it as an accident of your fault or not that may take some time.

One tip is to advice the insurers of the lost enjoyment time and the possible cost to them in the form of a claim for a hired alternative.


----------



## redkite93

im really not sure why it took so long as they said very early on that it was a right off....


----------



## cabby

Can we at least ask if it was a UK insurance cover on his vehicle.Because if it is I do not want them for my vehicle. 6 months without a motorhome, just the thought has given the wife vapours. :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## redkite93

I've been asked not to. Apologies.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Without naming the Ins Co, just allows other to fall into the same trap, I see nothing wrong in naming


----------



## GEMMY

"I've been asked not to. Apologies. "

GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a thread..............with no one to avoid, thanks a bunch. :roll: 

tony


----------

